# Passport Delivery time from US consulate & Toll Priority



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm planning for a visa validation trip to Melbourne for my child, during this trip I'm also planning visiting US embassy for US visa stamping to return back to US.

Anybody here experienced in visiting US embassy for Visa? Any idea on how long it takes to get the passport back from embassy?

I understand that consulate returns the passport thru Toll Priority mail service, do they deliver on public holiday? e.g. Queens birthday?

I appreciate sharing your experience/thoughts.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

It took me 5 business days to get my passport 6 months ago.



auzee_bujji said:


> I'm planning for a visa validation trip to Melbourne for my child, during this trip I'm also planning visiting US embassy for US visa stamping to return back to US.
> 
> Anybody here experienced in visiting US embassy for Visa? Any idea on how long it takes to get the passport back from embassy?
> 
> ...


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Tara
How are you. You are pretty active in these forums. 
I think I've kind of same profile as yours. Working in US but have Australia PR and still working in US. 
I would like to talk to you someday if you let me know your number ?
You used to have tagline " No kudi fasdi na visa Lagda" That was pretty good. 

Kind regards
mandeep
+1 612 913 1514


----------

